# Child Visa 101 process



## SarahMB (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone please clarify on applying child visa 101 (offshore application). My daughter is 6 months old now. As per the instructions provided in VFS, applicant should visit VFS or application can be lodged through post. Do we need to attach the Indian PCC and AFP certificate along with the application (am going to lodge through post).? or VFS/DIBP will request to get one after lodgement. 

And how will I get notified for health examination? my previous visa applications were applied through online.So I am not sure how this offshore application works.


----------



## Gallian (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello 

Application has to be applied manually either directly to the high comission australia via courier only OR through VFS with all complete documentation. 
You can either send the PCC with the application or wait when a case officer asks you to send it . Either way you can do it 
Health examination will be required and case officer will email you for what needs to be done for health exams and if he needs any further docs. 
All communication will be done with your registered email and grant letter will be sent to the registered email. 

NO ONLINE APPLICATION FOR CHILD VISA> 

I applied to Australian Consulate General Dubai on 26 June 201 for my 3 months old daughter and received grant today. I sent all the application and docs directly via courier to the consulate . 
The consulate/highcomminsion will receive the application and make a payment via credit card details you mentioned in the application form. 
VFS charges extra fees for their service. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,

I am also planing to applying visa 101 for my 1 month old baby. I am based in Qatar and intend apply thru VFS Dubai. I have a few queries regarding the same.

1. After sending all the necessary documents by post, will I need to physically visit VFS 
office Dubai for anythings (Bio-metric fingerprint for child or other formalities etc).

2. I was going thru the checklist of documents to be submitted, there is on point about form 1229, 
Statutory declaration from each person with legal responsibility for the child stating 
that they have no objection to the child’s migration.

Do you have a sample format of the about letter if you can share that with me.

3. As I have not resided in Australia for 12 month (just did the landing and returned) 
so don't need the AFP, correct? I just need PCC from countries I have resided in.

4. Once the Visa for the child ready is there need landing to be done by him as well, similar my our case (as part of visa class189)


----------



## sunilnulu (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Imroz,

I too have the same questions similar to you. But the answer to your 
question 3: You do not need AFP as you have not lived in Australia for more than 12 months. 

If someone can give a clarity on form 1229 as well as statutory deceleration. I have two check lists downloaded from two websites. Can someone tell me as well if a stat dec needs to be filled or is it just fine wo submit with form 1229 as in my case, me and wife both are PR and the child is going to live with us in Australia.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Imroz (Sep 2, 2015)

hi Sunilnulu, did you manage to find answer to the queries, I also have certain queries when filling forms 40 and 47ch


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

Imroz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also planing to applying visa 101 for my 1 month old baby. I am based in Qatar and intend apply thru VFS Dubai. I have a few queries regarding the same.
> 
> ...


Hi... have you applied for the visa? I am also based in Qatar and looking to apply for visa. need some help... please drop me a message


----------



## maddy21 (Oct 26, 2015)

Imroz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also planing to applying visa 101 for my 1 month old baby. I am based in Qatar and intend apply thru VFS Dubai. I have a few queries regarding the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Imroz,

Can you help me out with your questions 2,3,4. I have the same questions. Can you please let me know what you did.

Regards,
Maddy


----------



## nmani (Dec 7, 2019)

*Child Visa 101 document checklist*

Can anyone provide me with the document checklist for subclass 101? I am applying from India and I couldnt find any in VFSGlobal India portal and Australian Embassy India portal.


----------

